# LrC 9.3 Import does not show heic files from iPhone 11 Pro anymore



## ejdv (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi,

Prior to LrC 9.3 I was able to import heic photos (last successful import on 11.06.2020).
It was a bit annoying that the import showed both jpg and heic files and I needed to select the 200+ heic files manually, but at least it worked.
Now I wanted to import photos from my iPhone 11 Pro (iOS 13.5.1) and I only see the JPG files (also for the previously imported photos).
I tried to toggle the Import Options setting "Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos", but that does not help.
The camera setting o my iPhone still is "High Efficiency".
The photos in the Photos app are of heic format.

Workaround is to import and export the files using Photos and then import in LrC, but that is not how it should be.

Could someone please confirm this behaviour ?
Any idea what changed here ?

Best regards,

ejdv

Lightroom Classic - 9.3 Release
MacOS Mojave - version 10.14.6


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 20, 2020)

How are you trying to import them? I just tried using my normal method of syncing via the Adobe cloud directly into Classic and it was the Heic file that appeared as expected.


----------



## ejdv (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi,

Thx for the reply.
I do it the conventional way.
Connecting iPhone to Mac, Import on LrC.
Photos are show, but only the JPG ones, not the HEIC ones.
Do not want to use Cloud unless really necessary.
And it worked pre LrC 9.3, so it should work on LrC 9.3 too.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 20, 2020)

Well, even doing it the "conventional way" (which I've not needed to do for many years) it still works. I only see a Heic file, not an additional Jpeg as well.


----------



## ejdv (Jun 20, 2020)

Okay, good to know.
Thanks for checking.
"Conventional way" was a bad word choice.

For comparison I connected a Nikon camera and there I see both NEF and JPG files when "Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos" is checked.
When unchecked it shows the NEF files only.
Something in my setup is preventing this behaviour when using the iPhone.

Will try the Adobe Cloud way.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 20, 2020)

In the Settings>Photos on your iPhone, what setting do you have for "Transfer to Mac or PC"? I have mine set to "Keep Originals", which does exactly that, but if it's set to "Aotomatic" that can lead to Jpegs being created as well as (or instead of?) the Heic file.


----------



## ejdv (Jun 20, 2020)

That did the trick !!
Thanks so much.

It was set to Automatic.
Changed it to Keep Originals, et voilà, HEIC photos appear on Import. 

On iPhone: Settings - Photos - Transfer to Mac or Pc: "Keep Originals" checked
On iPhone: Settings - Camera - Formats: "High Efficiency" checked
On LrC: Preferences - General - "Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos" unhecked

Import will now show HEIC files.


----------



## ejdv (Jun 20, 2020)

Can I set this thread to solved or can I update the thread title to include "{solved}" ?
Or just leave it this way ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 20, 2020)

It's OK, just leave it as it is.

BTW, it wouldn't hurt to checkout the syncing method as well....after all, you're paying for the functionality so might as well use it. And once setup it's so much simpler....


----------



## ejdv (Jun 20, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> BTW, it wouldn't hurt to checkout the syncing method as well....



Yes, you are right about that.
Just searching for an up-to-date tutorial on that.

What app do I need on my iPhone and what minimal setup is needed ?
How to export a photo from my iPhone photo-roll to Adobe Cloud ?
What setup is needed on my PC ?
What setup is needed within LrC ?
Using LcR, how to import from Adobe Cloud ?

But that is another topic.
Sure I will find the information needed.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 20, 2020)

1. You need the LR Photo Editor app installed on the iPhone, when you first launch it you will need to login using your Adobe ID.
2. Using that app, you have the option to automatically import any new pictures that are added to the Camera Roll (Photos), or you can manually import them using the Add Photos button. See the Settings>Import tab to select the various Auto Add options. Note, you also have the option to use the LR app's own camera from within the app (which can capture in DNG raw format), and no action is required for these, they automatically sync to the cloud.
3. So, if you are using the native camera app, the sequence is: take picture(s), open the LR app to allow the images(s) to upload to the cloud. If you are using the LR camera, take picture and leave the app open until it's been uploaded.
4. In LrC you have to enable syncing, but before doing that you might want to look at the options on the Lightroom Preferences>Lightroom Sync tab, specifically relating to the location for downloaded ecosystem files. The default is an obscure package in the Pictures folder, all images in a single folder, but you can change that to be any folder you want, and even have them put into date-specific sub-folders (which is what I do). When you then enable syncing, any images that you've uploaded to the cloud will automatically download (full original copies) into the Classic catalog.

As I said, once setup and working it's virtually a seamless operation.....take picture, wait a minute or two, picture arrives in Classic.

Checkout Victoria's free Lightroom - Quick Start book for an introduction to the Lightroom ecosystem.


----------



## ejdv (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks again.

It sort of works  when exporting from Photos and then launch the mobile LR app.
That will upload to the Cloud and LrC on my PC will download from the Cloud, putting it in the appropriate folder.
But till now I am only able to see JPG files and not HEIC.

And when I use the mobile LR app and from there select and upload a photo from the Camera Roll, then LrC on the PC creates the folder and only puts a info.lua file in it.
This happens intermittently, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. 
Again JPG only, when it works, no sign of HEIC files.

So I made some progress, but it seems I need to tweak it a bit more, fiddling with some settings.


----------

